

Mobile Safari Is the New Internet Explorer - jhatax
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/20/9002721/the-mobile-web-sucks

======
_mgr
Can we correct the HN title to match the article's. "The mobile web sucks"

~~~
danboarder
I agree, the Verge original title better sums up the point of the article, and
the current sad state of the open web and mobile.

